# هل الميكاترونكس غير مناسبة للفتيات



## 'طفلة الميكاترونكس (12 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه أول مشاركاتي في هذا المنتدى
مرحبا بكم
أنا(طفلة الميكاترونكس)
طالبة في السنة الأولى في كلية الهندسة
منذ مدة وأنا معجبة بتخصص الميكاترونكس
وأنوي بإذن الله الإلتحاق به
ولكن الكثير يقولون بأن هذا التخصص غير مناسب 
للفتيات فهو تخصص شبابي بامتياز

أود منكم إذا تكرمتكم أن تتحفوني بآرآئكم حول هذا الموضوع
ونصائحكم لي 
هل أستمر؟ أم أبحث عن مجال آخر للهندسة
تقبلوا فائق الإحترام
وشكرا لكم
​


----------



## زرقة السماء (13 مارس 2011)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

مرحبا اختى ...

من يقول ان تخصص الميكاترونكس لا يناسب الفتيات يتبعة دائما بعارة الهندسة لا تناسب الفتيات من الاساس ... يعني عنصرية ضد البنات 

نصيحة من مجرب ادرسي اكثر حاجة تحبيها .. مثلا تحبي الميكاترونكس ادرسية و توكلي ع ربك و لا تنسي بعد تبحثي عن الفرص الوظيفية في هذا المجال لانه اذا درست و في النهاية ما حصلت وظيفة مناسبة ستشعرين باحباط كبير جدا


----------



## 'طفلة الميكاترونكس (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك أخت زرقة السماء
صدقتي فأنا أعاني كثيرا من هذه العنصرية


----------



## عاشقة الثقافة (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ،، أنا جديدة في هذا المنتدى ،، بصراحة اشتركت فيه فقط من أجل هندسة الميكاترونكس ،، أريد مزيد من المعلومات عنها ،، أنا ما زلت في الصف العاشر لكن افكر كثيرا في المستقبل وقرأت عن الميكاترونكس كثيرا وأحببتها ،، لكنني أعاني مثلك ، كثيرا ما يقولون لي أنها لا تناسب الفتيات ،، والهندسة بشكل عام لا تناسب الفتيات.. لكن هناك من نصحني وقال لي إن أردت هذا التخصص سأستطيع أن أجعله مناسبا لي بقدراتي !


----------



## match1_dz (28 مارس 2011)

نصيحة من متشدد:

لست أدري كيف تحب الفتيات الإختصاصات الهندسية... الأمور أبعد من مجرد عدم ملاءمة الإختصاصات الرياضية للبنات بل هي حياة عملية... سوف تجدين نفسك في مصنع ما تجرين بدون توقف من ألة إلى أخرى.... الأمر أكثر من متعب.
إذا ما زلتي تصرين على هذا الإختصاص فأنصحك بالدراسة جيدا للتحصيل على شهادة ماستر و دكتوراه لتتمكني من التدريس...


----------



## 'طفلة الميكاترونكس (31 مارس 2011)

match1_dz قال:


> نصيحة من متشدد:
> 
> لست أدري كيف تحب الفتيات الإختصاصات الهندسية... الأمور أبعد من مجرد عدم ملاءمة الإختصاصات الرياضية للبنات بل هي حياة عملية... سوف تجدين نفسك في مصنع ما تجرين بدون توقف من ألة إلى أخرى.... الأمر أكثر من متعب.
> إذا ما زلتي تصرين على هذا الإختصاص فأنصحك بالدراسة جيدا للتحصيل على شهادة ماستر و دكتوراه لتتمكني من التدريس...



فعلا مع احترامي لك رايك متشدد بامتياز
لكنك لا تختلف عن كل الذكور المحيطين بي
ومن قال لك اصلا انني احب ان اصبح مدرسة 
او لدي القدرة على ذلك؟؟
وايضا ارفض النظرة التي تقتصر على التدريس كمهنة للفتاة

ثم ما المناع من التعب اذا كنت اتعب في مجال احبه
أليس أفضل من أن أتعب في شيء أكرهه ولن أستطيع أن أعمل فيه
كل ما اطمح إليه أن أعمل في مجال تصميم الروبوت
وهذا التخصص الوحيد في بلدي الأقرب لهذا الموضوع

على كل شكرا على رايك
واتمنى ان يقل تشددك في المستقبل
تحياتي


----------



## r.m.s (1 أبريل 2011)

مناسبة كتيير انا طالبة بدرس هندسة ميكاترونكس ودفعتنا فيها كتير بنات


----------



## ahmedshiko (4 أبريل 2011)

الدراسه عموما ملاهش علاقه به مين هيدرس هو مناسب ولا لا 
اهم حاجه فى الموضوع ان يكون فعلا هو القسم المطلوب 
فى تحقيق اهدفنا واحلمنا كمهندسين نجاحين فى عملهم 
بس الموضوع محتاج صبر وعزيما 
ويارب يوفاءالجميع


----------



## 'طفلة الميكاترونكس (4 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لكم
جعلتموني أتفأل أكثر
يارب وفقنا جميعل الى ما تحب وترضى


----------



## saadakh (4 أبريل 2011)

المفروض ان الدراسة ما الها علاقة بعدد البنات او الذكور واذا ادت النجاح في حياتك الدراسية نصيحتي الك تدرسين اللي تحبين وتعملي في مكان لايغضب الله ويساعدك على تكوين نفسك بذاتك وشكرا


----------



## ياسر الشعار (4 أبريل 2011)

الأخت طفلة الميكاترونكس 

أنا مهندس ميكاترونكس ولدي من الخبرة في العمل ما يكفي

بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين يتحدثون بأن هذا التخصص ليس مناسب للفتيات ، إسأليهم سؤالا واحد...

عن ماذا يتحدث الميكاترونكس؟

الآن الميكاترونكس علم حديث ، جمع بين العلوم القديمة و ربطها بالتكنولوجيا الحديثة ، فالميكاترونكس عبارة عن إلكترونيات و ميكانيك و تحكم ، ولكل من هذه الإختصاصات له عالمه 
فالإلكترونيات تتحدث عن أمور كثيرة مثلا:
Electronics Design , Power Electronics , Drive, 
Electronics Troubleshooting , ..... 
أما الميكانيك فتتحدث عن أمور كثيرة فمثلا:
Dynamics , Mechanical Design Vibration, Hydraulics and Pneumatics
أما التحكم فيتحدث عن عالم آخر :
Analog Control, Digital Control , Electronics Control, Machine Control, Neural system , Fuzzy Logics , Embedded System , Sensors

مع هذه التخصصات الثلاثة يخرج لدينا علم جديد بقوانين جديدة مثل
Automation , Robots, SCADA , PLC, ...... 

__________________________________________________

الآن هذا التخصص أين أستطيع العمل ؟ هذا السؤال الأكثر جوهرية 

هل الميكاترونكس يعمل فقط في المصانع ؟ هل الميكاترونكس يعمل في المجال الميكانيكي؟

طبعا لا ، الحقيقة هذا التخصص يستطيع العمل في مجالات عدة مثلا:

1- Mechanical Engineer
2- Maintenance Engineer
3- Service Engineer
4- Design Engineer
5- Control Engineer
6- Production Engineer
7- Sale Engineer
8- Electrical Engineer 
9- Automotive Engineer 
10- Project Engineer



كل هذا !! هل أستطيع حقا أن أعمل في كل هذه المجالات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نعم، أنت مهندس ميكاترونكس
ولكن Stop هناك مشكلة نحن في الدول العربية 
فالشركات لم تفهم هذا التخصص بالشكل المطلوب و ثانيا ليس لدى الدول العربية ما تصممه ، لذلك يجب علينا أن نحدد مجالات أعمالنا في الدول العربية
سأقوم بتقسيم المجالات إلى قسمين ، القسم الأول من الصعب جدا أن يكون للفتاة وهذه المجالات هي :
Maintenance Engineer , Mechanical Engineer, Automotive Engineer
Sale Engineer, Production Engineer, Service Engineer

طبعا أريد أن أنبه للأخوة ليست بسبب عنصرية ، أننا نحن العرب لا نرغب وجود الفتيات في هذه التخصصات ولكن بسبب طبيعة العمل و طبيعة المجتمع و عدة أسباب كثيرة تتعلق في هذا المحور 

أضرب مثلا سريعا ، مثل Maintenance ، إذا حدثت مشكلة في مضخة لها ضغط 210 بار مثلا، لا تستطيع الفتاة العمل في إصلاح هذه المضخة لأنها تتعلق بقوة الجسد و طبيعة الزيت و ..... 

القسم الثاني تستطيع الفتيات العمل في هذه المجالات :
Control Engineer , Design Engineer,PLC Engineer ,Designer 
Analysis Engineer

في مجالات الهندسة ( التصميم على الكمبيوتر، التحكم ، التحليل ) طبعا هاي كلها مكتبية وهيا بصراحة بطمحلها الشباب لأنه أكتر راتب و أكتر راحة 


هذا التخصص رائع جدا ولكن للذين سيخرجون إلى الدول المتقدمة 


و تقبلي تحياتي


----------



## حيدر سعد (6 أبريل 2011)

لا اعتقد


----------



## 'طفلة الميكاترونكس (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للجميع
وشكر خاص للأخ ياسر على الإفادة وقد تعب في كتابة الرد
وكل الاحترام لأرآء الجميع


----------



## طالب هـ ميكاترونكس (30 أغسطس 2012)

هندسة الميكاترونكس تحتاج الى عمل وتفكير بالعقل اكثر منه باليدين واللي يقولو انه مناسب لجنس دون اخر فهم يهرفوا بمالايعرفواااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng.Mohamed Osam (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*مين قال كده بالعكس دا ميكاترونكس مجال مفتوح 

وانا بدرس ميكاترونكس ودفعتى فيها بنات كتير يعنى 

الموضوع متعلق برغبة الشخص اللى هيدرس
*​


----------



## نشبة (1 ديسمبر 2012)

أهم شي ناظري مجال العمل بعد الدراسة من ناحيتين:
الأولى:
إذا كان مجال عمل شاق و مصانع ومجهود بدني مع ضغط نفسي فأنصحك بعدم الإقدام فهذا لا يتناسب مع طبيعة المرأة

الثانية:
إذا كانت بيئة العمل مختلطة بين الرجال و النساء فهذا يخالف الشريعة الإسلامية فأنصحك بعدم الإقدام في هذا التخصص

-----------
ورفض كثير من الرجال لوجود المرأة في مهنة الهندسة ليس بسبب العنصرية كما ذكرتم
إنما هو شفقة وغيرة عليهن نابعة عن أخلاقهم التي تربوا عليها من حفظ النساء وصيانتهن
فهم يعلمون طبيعة هذا العمل و عدم ملاءمته للنساء
---------

وإذا تحقق الشرطان في الأعلى فتوكلي على الله و امضي في هذا التخصص

--------------
نقطة أخيرة...
في أغلب التخصصات الهندسية تتفوق المرأة على الرجل في الدراسة الجامعية
لكن بعد الوظيفة لا تستطيع مجاراته في العادة بسبب الفوارق الخلقية بين الرجل والمرأة

وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي في تربع الرجال على عروش الهندسة في العالم كله حتى في الدول اللتي تزعم المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة

طبعا هذا لا يعني وجود أمثلة نسائية ناجحة لكن الحكم على الغالبة


----------

